# How to teach crawl?



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Ok, you all know me. Gunther is over a year and a half. We have mastered all the basic commands and have made HUGE strides in his fence barking issues. So I would like to go to the next level. How do I teach Gunther how to crawl? Please no videos, they don't help me lol.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Ell, no idea, but if there is a way you and Gunther will figure it out! Good luck!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Put the dog in a down.

Lure the dog forward with a treat.

Click for any forward movement.

Raise criteria do dig must move forward 2 "steps", then 3, then 4.

If the dog gets up or sits, say "nope" and then "down."

After the dog is going 3-4 steps reliably, add the command before the lure.

Fade the lure to just the voice command or alter the lure to something you can use while standing.

If you want your dog to crawl in a heel, do it in a hallway with your dog along side you while on your knees with the dog between you and the wall. You can brick forward movement with your foot.

Increase distance incrementally, varying the distance the dog must crawl before you click.

Gradually stand up and have the dog heel in a crawl beside you in the hall.

Practice, practice, practice.

Hope this helps.


Here is a video for those reading that may want something to refer to. Clicker train your dog to crawl: https://youtu.be/D4qLMRqICeA


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Same trainer... Just for fun.
Border Collie Fun (re uploaded): https://youtu.be/De79tFZIWGE


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

what david said but you don't need a clicker.


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Thank you David and Joe :happyboogie:


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I use the hallway when I introduce anything more 'complicated'. 

When I'm teaching the crawl from a down position, (in the very beginning) I'll reward when the dog even shuffles it's front paws forward.

I wanted to add that for some reason this was very difficult for my Lacy to understand, even using a lure. I found that starting him on my bed with a toy (and he has a greater food drive) helped him ease back a bit and finally begin 'crawl' when asked. After he was constant on the bed, I worked in the hall. Now he'll do it when asked.


----------



## Palydyn (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks David. Think I will start Rommel on this.


----------

